# which 300zx to buy?



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

I've decided for sure to buy a 300ZX. I was keen on a 1990 or newer TT model partly because of the stock 300hp. But, I really like the look of the late 80's model. I'm not too mechanically minded. Having said that, is there a late 80's model that pushes considerable hp without extensive mods?
BTW, I live in Canada and prefer to have a backseat.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

almostfamous said:


> I've decided for sure to buy a 300ZX. I was keen on a 1990 or newer TT model partly because of the stock 300hp. But, I really like the look of the late 80's model. I'm not too mechanically minded. Having said that, is there a late 80's model that pushes considerable hp without extensive mods?
> BTW, I live in Canada and prefer to have a backseat.


The 90 and up have the VG30DE engine while the 89 and down have the VG30E. The newer engine is a better engine IMO and is capable of producing more hp. It has twin cams, variable valve timing, an intake for each bank, and is just overall a better engine (again IMO). Both engines do tend to be more of a puzzle to the mechanically challenged.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

For someone that wants to mod a car (relatively easy) and actually learn the basics I would suggest a Z31 (84-89) that was turboed. A lot less ECU work and just plain out easier to learn off of.


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, I have a 95 Maxima, so I'm sold on their 3.0L engines. I'm leaning toward the 90's model just because many parts would be the same. My concern is I'd like the TT model with the 2+2 but have yet to see a factory one for sale here in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I wasn't too sure if the Maxima moved over to the VG30DE after the VG30E like the Z's did. But if they did and you are fairly familiar with the engine, it'd be best to go for the Z32 model then.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The VG30E is much simpler to work on than the VG30DE.

I know in Canada, you could get the Z31 in a 2+2 turbo. I'm not sure if the Z32 was available as such.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> The VG30E is much simpler to work on than the VG30DE.
> 
> I know in Canada, you could get the Z31 in a 2+2 turbo. I'm not sure if the Z32 was available as such.


Yes, they were. Pretty rare, though.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

a local cop around here has an 86 2+2 turbo with an auto tranny ( i dont live in canada)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

zak187 said:


> a local cop around here has an 86 2+2 turbo with an auto tranny ( i dont live in canada)



well then it either came from canada or was swapped.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

thats what i was thinking. it most likely came from canada. next time i see her ill try to get a better look at it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There's been a few 2+2 turbos for sale on Ebay and Z31.com and other places. I don't doubt she got it from one of those. Where exactly do you live.


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

What's the difference in HP between Z31 and Z32 turbo? Canadian Z32 turbo are 300hp stock.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

almostfamous said:


> What's the difference in HP between Z31 and Z32 turbo? Canadian Z32 turbo are 300hp stock.


Z31 t's are 200-205 hp stock (depending on before or after 1987 respectively).


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Those are flywheel horsepower values also...


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Those are flywheel horsepower values also...


True...

What loss % do most z31's have anyhow?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> True...
> 
> What loss % do most z31's have anyhow?


I think the turbo car puts about 160-170 on the ground, stock. At sea level.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Well I wasn't too sure if the Maxima moved over to the VG30DE after the VG30E like the Z's did. But if they did and you are fairly familiar with the engine, it'd be best to go for the Z32 model then.


Max had the VQ30DE. Like the 350Z, but less powerful.

Z31 turbo will cost you about 1/3 or less of the price of the Z32 turbo. I hate the Z32 blind spot, the hicas rear steering, the extra 600lbs or so, the lack of vision out of all windows, and the fact that the turbos seem to fail at ~80-100K miles. the Z31 only runs 5psi on the T3 (87-older) and 7psi (88-89) on the turbo, thus there is less stress on the turbo. Aftermarket parts for a Z32 are expensive. try changing turbos on a Z32, and you will never want one.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> the Z31 only runs 5psi on the T3 (87-older) and 7psi (88-89) on the turbo, thus there is less stress on the turbo.


Opposite there actually.

84-87 = T3 = ~6.7psi.
88-89 = T25 = ~4.5psi.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> True...
> 
> What loss % do most z31's have anyhow?


12.5% loss.

They're also a few hundred pounds lighter.

Stock for stock, the Z32 will rape a Z31. But once you start modding, your only limitation is your wallet. Remember, the Z32 has twice of most major engine parts as the Z31.

4 cams vs 2
dual exhaust vs single
2 turbos vs. 1
etc.

Mods cost money. The Z32 does have a lot more direct bolt on performance options though. But the Z31 has just as much potential.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> There's been a few 2+2 turbos for sale on Ebay and Z31.com and other places. I don't doubt she got it from one of those. Where exactly do you live.


pittsburgh. on a side not a car exactly like mine sold for 9900 recently it was my cars twin but mines in a little better shape. that car had less miles though. it had 40k and i have 50k


----------

